
Ask HN: Why should I get email at my own domain? - nahcub
vs. something like Gmail or Hotmail. What are the advantages? Disadvantages?
======
tlb
I have @tlb.org, which was available when the internet was young. I send and
receive through gmail.

\- it's one more thing I have to remember to renew every couple of years. Not
renewing would be a disaster, since everyone has that address.

\+ I can switch email providers without changing my email. I used to run my
own server (which was a hassle), and could again, but gmail is pretty
convenient.

\+ It's slightly shorter to dictate on the phone

\+ I don't like sticking someone else's brand on my public identity. Gmail is
a fine brand, but not mine. Some other brands (@hotmail.com) have, at least in
the past, had a connotation of noobishness.

------
paulpauper
advantages: no snooping, no deletions , no annoying lockouts if your IP
changes, no adds, much less confusing the layout, much better spam filtering,
looks more professional, better customer service

disadvantages: monthly or yearly fee, possible downtime issues, more work to
set it up

~~~
LinuxBender
I agree with all of this.

I would add that if you host your own server, then your email is your
property. On google, it's their property and they can discontinue their
service and purge all content if they so desire. (Not that they would, just
saying they could)

